# New To Uber Partner App Will not go past choose vehicle color



## RudyG (Mar 1, 2016)

I am using Iphone 6Plus Uber App 3.92.3 and when I click to go Online it asks for vehicle color. I pick the correct one and it communicates for a second then asks for the color again. Idiots at support said everything is correct on their end. I have not been able to get in since Saturday. I also tried on my wife's iphone still same issue. After 24hrs of back and forth with support they told me to wait for the next software update.

Anybody seen this before? Suggestions?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Use your laptop.


----------



## RudyG (Mar 1, 2016)

To drive?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

I actually set up my account using my laptop but I see your problem. Just tried logging on to the mobile app on my iPhone and it told me, for the 1st time ever, to "Select A Vehicle'. Then gave me an error message when I tried. None of my account info will load on the mobile app. Oh well.


----------



## RudyG (Mar 1, 2016)

I tried both android and ios devices and still will not work. So it should not be a software update issue.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

This may be a sign you shouldn't drive. ;-)


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> This may be a sign you shouldn't drive. ;-)


Is this Uber's new "gentle deactivation"?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RudyG said:


> I am using Iphone 6Plus Uber App 3.92.3 and when I click to go Online it asks for vehicle color. I pick the correct one and it communicates for a second then asks for the color again. Idiots at support said everything is correct on their end. I have not been able to get in since Saturday. I also tried on my wife's iphone still same issue. After 24hrs of back and forth with support they told me to wait for the next software update.
> 
> Anybody seen this before? Suggestions?


Yes, I had to select in the app that my vehicle was blue before I could go online. Try selecting blue, or any other color.

This did mean that I had pax saying all day, "dude, why isn't your car blue?", but at least I could work.

I went into the support office; the CSR there said, " yes, we have had issues with that".

I told him, "Of course it doesn't work; this is new app development combined with Uber; why would it work? Please just update my account manually".

They can change your vehicle their end; sounds like you came up against a "blocker" email CSR. Better to go to the support office; it's quicker.


----------



## RudyG (Mar 1, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Yes, I had to select in the app that my vehicle was blue before I could go online. Try selecting blue, or any other color.
> 
> This did mean that I had pax saying all day, "dude, why isn't your car blue?", but at least I could work.
> 
> ...


The local support office is 45 minutes away. But it all got fixed this morning with no update. I had picked every color on the list. But everything is good thanks to all who offered advice.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

You in the app zone of no return. quickly uninstall the uber app, both of them. Now wait till the uber customer support specialist clears the info in the server on your file. All info on cars has to be "reviewed". Welcome to the platform, after all it's only an app, and uber is only a software company.... and if your willing to wait..... then an opportunity to drive for free will be made available to you soon. (sarcasm)


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

RudyG said:


> The local support office is 45 minutes away.


No need to drive there. Just ring them on the Valued Partner Support Line.


----------

